# How to reduce kb to upload pic



## crescent2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

I finally got around to locating a picture I'd like to upload for my profile. Even after major cropping, it is still 700kb+. I get a message telling me the max is 100kb. That seems really small. How can I reduce my picture's kb size?

If I crop it much more, there won't be enough left!

I've never had a problem uploading pix to other websites.

Thanks...


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2013)

If you post it in this thread, I'll take a look at it and compress it down.


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 14, 2013)

It is also possible to open the picture in an editor, and reduce the dimensions of it (pallette size in pixels - height and width) without cropping any more... then save it again. Keep trying until the size becomes acceptable.


----------



## chakk (Mar 15, 2013)

Look for free software for your computer's OS to either (A) reduce the resolution of the image, and/or (B) reduce the number of colors in the image. Having tens of thousands of colors instead of millions of colors will produce a JPG file that is virtually identical to the human eye.


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I don't know how to do any of that, except I did find a way to reduce the pixels size in my photo program. I'll try to get it to work that way. If I can't, I'll be back!


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks again to each of you. M.R., I cropped the picture first and then kept reducing the pixels as you suggested until I got it to finally work. I've never needed to use that feature and didn't know it existed. My digital camera isn't fancy and is pretty old, so I'm surprised I had to do so much to the picture to get it to upload.

I may have defeated my purpose, however. I can't read the letters in my photo! But it's still a picture of (part of) an old station.

In case I ever want to, how does one upload a picture to include in a post? I think I read in a thread one time that you must use a third-party site to do that. ??

Thanks much! (I KNEW someone would have a solution here.)


----------



## Ryan (Mar 15, 2013)

You do need to upload the pictures to a third party site - do you use something like Flickr to share your pictures?


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have Photoshop? There is an option called "Save for Web". You can adjust the kb at that point. That allows you to keep the picture relatively large without being too big to upload, and it's much better than resizing it down to the size of a postage stamp. 

I can't remember exactly where it is, since I don't have Photoshop at work, but I can upload a screenshot when I get home.


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Alas, I don't have PhotoShop and I don't use a third-party site. I don't have any spectacular pictures, anyway. I do have a good shot of a Crescent dining car--it really looks quite nice. But others have probably posted dozens of those.

Thanks, guys-- as always, you're the best!

And Happy St. Pat's Day!

The letters say "Southern Railway (System"--cropped off). (I love it!) Do y'all know that station? You could narrow it down easily from my posts!


----------



## rrdude (Mar 18, 2013)

Great site we use at lot at work. www.webresizer.com


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks, RRD. I need to check that site out.


----------



## crescent2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, Alan, for tweaking the photo. 

We're twins!


----------



## PPorro (Apr 13, 2013)

Two quick and easy editors, not complicated, FREE no rocket science needed.

1) Irfanview Open Source, well designed, does much. You can save at higher compression (lower quality) or reduce the size, in pixels, instead of cropped, Save with a new name, and always keep the original. http://www.irfanview.com/ Download and install the software AND the plugins. It's not big at all and you can use them. Batch rename and resize, edit EXIF, add text. It's simple and that what many people want, not something that is complex and intricate and confusing.

2) Paint.net (yes it's Microsoft Paint, gone public) link is http://www.getpaint.net/ it's good, has undo, does layers, and all kinds of things that you might need some day. But if not, it's a very good FREE basic editor. More complicated, but it does more.

Get them both, use them both. Did I mention FREE?


----------



## crescent2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, simple is good.


----------



## bobnjulie (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the webresizer hint!


----------

